# the first allen compound bow



## TWO SWITCHBACKS (Jan 5, 2006)

this is an allen compound bow built by tom jennings offered for sales by allen archery it is a survivor (left hand) since 1967. the firs basic design advancement since the bent stick.
View attachment 1103355


----------



## RealDakota (May 24, 2006)

Jennings made the risers for Allen, but I am under the impression he did not make the limbs and other hardware.


----------



## bear-of-grayling (Mar 29, 2008)

I was informed by Sherwood Schoch (who was with Jennings at that time) that Jennings always made the wood limbs for Allen. That is why Allen started to experiment with the fiberglass. The 6806 IS the real all Allen Compound bow.


----------

